# June lipet



## Steady Eddie (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys I don't now if any of you can help I am looking for any pics of a fishing boat called the June lipet ph52 anything would be great


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Steady Eddie said:


> Hi guys I don't now if any of you can help I am looking for any pics of a fishing boat called the June lipet ph52 anything would be great


Go to the gallery, then type in june lipet in fishing vessels, you will find a nice pic there.


----------

